# Dispatch your catch



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I am planning on heading out for my first open water trip next weekend and have a question regarding how to subdue a large toothy critter such as a large mackerel and whether there is a preference of the use of a priest, a gaff,a landing net or all of these in this situation.
Maybe I am being overly hopeful but I would rather be prepared when I get that 80cm Spaniard on board ;-) I have caught these before on stinkers and know how dangerous they can be, I would like to avoid having a lively one sitting on my lap if possible.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> First step, make sure it's well beaten, don't skull drag a green fish aboard or you could be in trouble. I always use a gaff as this gives good control before the fish is onboard. I try and gaff it just behind the head as this gives the toothy end less chance to move around. The rod then goes in the holder and I grab the priest before moving the fish to a suitable position to administer the final rights. Then lift it straight over and into the hatch and into a fish bag. Job done. I use this method with most fish including mack's, tuna and snaps.
> 
> Don't think he uses a priest but check out some of Safa's videos.


Scotty
You do well to ask this question, for the lure of the 'big' catch is magnetic, but is fraught with danger *to the kayakfisho* ....

DISCLAIMER: I am not a big pelagic/toothy critter expert. I have been lucky to catch a few sharks up to 1.5 m.

To summarize Indiedog's points (with a couple of extra considerations):

1. Play it till it is "well beaten" a.k.a. completely out of kick. 'Green' is the opposite, meaning full of life, and therefore more danger controlling.
2. "I try and gaff it just behind the head as this gives the toothy end less chance to move around." You might consider adding or substituting tethered lip grips to this.
3. "The rod then goes in the holder" Back off the drag if you haven't already done this when fighting it close to the yak. Failure to do this in the final stages of the fight could result in losing the fish in it's last frantic bid for to escape freedom (the line breaks because you are out of 'shock absorber'), or, at worst, a capsize.
4.  "I grab the priest before moving the fish to a suitable position to administer the final rights" Be careful here! Don't hit yourself or the hull. Another method for something like snapper is 'ike jime' (the brain in a big snapper is a 2 - 3cm behind the eye). This is a metal spike straight into the brain = no more action from the catch. The spike however is doubly dangerous, so caution.

trev


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent advice guys thanks a lot. This is what I love about this site, it is so easy to pick up valuable tips that can enhance your fishing and add to your safety.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Gaff it and smack it. Well that is the plan anyway hopefully we get to test the theory saturday.

Cheers Mal


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Scotty

In addition to what others have said, think ahead and consider where and in what orientation (where the head and lure with hooks are going to be) you are going to put the fish when you first bring it aboard. A Spaniard and a lure with unembedded hooks can be very dangerous. If you are going to put it near your feet, consider wearing dive boots or similar. Don't put the head near the family jewels.

Also, carry a simple 2m long tail rope (loop in each end) in your PFD or somewhere handy. As soon as you can, get the tail rope on then secure the loose end to the yak. It's very easy to accidentally drop a big fish over the side when handling it after capture.

Kev


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Kev, Tail rope.... got it. Dive boots....got it. Keep pointy end away from Castanzas :shock: ......got it. All very good info from all, appreciate it guys.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

I attach my tail rope before i leave shore and slip it under my seat cushion for storage. It will double as a boarding stirrup should i ever have the need.


----------

